# Goat Huts



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We got two nice, fiberglass "goat huts" for $100 each. They are 7X10 ft. and about 7 ft. tall. They are recycled cargo shells(I think that is what they are called!) from airplanes! 

So if you are looking for some nice goat huts....try finding someone who recycles fiberglass cargo shells.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

uh pictures, where are the pictures?


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> We got two nice, fiberglass "goat huts" for $100 each.They are recycled cargo shells. ..try finding someone who recycles fiberglass cargo shells.


Where'dja find 'em? Not sure what a cargo shell is. Did they come from an airline or a recycler?

Inquiring minds must know :?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I go get some pics now...and I'll ask my Dad what they are exactly called. :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

It just got rid of my whole post!! GRR!

Anyways, I got some pics. I had to google them to find out what they were actually called. They are called Unit Load Devices. In the door way they are 6 ft. 6 in. tall and 3 ft. 3 in. wide. They are a couple of inches taller inside, but not 7 in. We got them from a place the repairs and recycles them. If you google ULD repair you'll probably find one.

Also, they aren't very pretty color wise, but we plan on painting them red and white like little barns! 

Front:









Back:









Side(you can see the other hut a bit in this pic):


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They look great- what are you going to do for ventilation? Can you cut a window into them? They really do look like a perfect weather proof goat house.


----------



## Rushtawin (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, hey! Advice on how to acquire those, pretty please! Because, if all goes as planned, I'll be property hunting in OK if I get into OSU. And, of course, my small herd goes where I go.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are just to neat  Bet they are nice too 

My dad took the top of of a dryer(as in corn dryer) and made a house out of it, its really nice


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

enjoytheride, we are thinking about putting a vent in the back of the hut....but we aren't sure. We plan on leaving one door open all of the time, so right now a vent isn't needed.

Rushtawin, I haven't seen you around in awhile!! Glad you made it here! Umm...as far as where to get them in your area...I am not sure. The place we got ours from has three locations...Ohio, Indiana, and Florida...I *think*. If you google them you could probably find one...or maybe if you called an airline to find out where they send them to be repaired. :wink: 

Thanks Sarah! I can't wait until we get the rest of the fencing done and the goaties can be moved out there!! The top of a dryer sounds really nice, too!


----------



## bee_pipes (Dec 4, 2007)

How did you get them to your place? Were they delivered? Or do you have a vehicle large enough to transport it?

Regards,
Pat


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

My Dad and Brother work at a rental store, so Dad brought home the Porta-Jon(SP?) trailer and both huts fit on it. Dad pulled it home with his dodge ram pick-up.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

those are really nice and i really like the price too. I was looking at things called a Port a hut once but they were close to 1000 dollars. I like 100 dollars better. Looks like you got a great deal.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

can i get them all the way out in washington?
these look really nice a perfect size for my small herd, i would love to have at least two for my does and kids, maybe something not so big for my bucks sinse i only keep one or two bucks at a time.
thanks
beth


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Beth, I would think you would be able to get them out in WA. I would try calling some local airlines to see where they send their ULD's to be repaired.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Rushtawin said:


> Hey, hey! Advice on how to acquire those, pretty please! Because, if all goes as planned, I'll be property hunting in OK if I get into OSU. And, of course, my small herd goes where I go.


WHAT!?! Which OSU? I live like in between them all!


----------

